# Watch vdeo reunion of stolen horse recovered almost 10 yrs later!



## netposse (11 August 2012)

Do you want to know what it feels like to recover your stolen horse? Do you want to meet the victims and the person who contacted Stolen Horse International when she made this amazing discovery on the NetPosse.com website? What a miracle!

YouTube video: http://youtu.be/mJpFYKagVRk 

Michelle Pool knew it from the first time she looked into the 16-month-old colt's eyes in 2000. He was special, she said, a beautiful horse she just had to add to her stable. A few years later in March of 2003 he was GONE!

Thanks to a Craigslist ad, a tipster and Stolen Horse International's NetPosse.com stolen horse listings Opie is home. This is a feel good story you will not want to miss, one of hope and one that will give you goose bumps. 

We never give up and we never underestimate the power of one. Hopefully we will be sharing happy new like this with some of our international victims one day. 

See Opie's NetPosse webpage with more updates and pictures 

http://netposse.com/view_report.asp...gn=Opie+special+edition+news&utm_medium=email

We'd love for you to share this with your friends and write a comment under the video on YouTube. The more who know about us the more we can help in their searches for missing horses.

Thank you!


----------



## pines of rome (11 August 2012)

That was lovely, made me cry when she saw her horse!


----------



## Red30563 (11 August 2012)

Wow! Amazing story. I definitely have a tear in my eye after watching that. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 August 2012)

wow what a gr8 story thanx for posting gr8 work done by all involved 

 ^5


----------



## Elsiecat (11 August 2012)

Not crying, just need to stop chopping onions whilst being on youtube


----------



## starryeyed (11 August 2012)

Incredible! Thank you for sharing, had me in floods!


----------



## Tabbi (12 August 2012)

wow, lovely video


----------



## MagicMelon (12 August 2012)

Aww thats so sweet. I always worry about my horses being stolen and cant even imagine what it must be like. The thought of not knowing where they are or how they're being treated must be sickening.


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 August 2012)

WOW had me in tears that so lovely to see them reunited


----------

